
No one actually ever believed the earth was flat - bst287
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myth_of_the_flat_Earth
======
thaumasiotes
The article doesn't justify the title. As far as I am aware, while _Europeans_
knew the earth was spherical since the classical period, Chinese didn't.

The article is strictly limited to Europeans in the middle ages, not
"everybody ever".

~~~
fcsuper
The article goes into other cultures briefly. It doesn't focus on those
because it took longer to discover the roundness of the Earth there. This
article is focused on first discovery, and the myths about the myth (like
Columbus trying to provide the roundness of Earth). This article also doesn't
well cover that the Bible texts refer to the Earth in terms of being flat
dozens of times.

